# buzzer track testing



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello All, I am new to model rr. I have seen a lot on using a buzzer but i cannot find the
directions as what is needed. have been following posts on it but no find. also would add more about me if i can find out how and what is best. thanks Alot. more qst's as time allows not then will post in the correct area i hope.. thanks Bob


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Follow this link and about halfway down the page you will find the set up a buzzer. When doing the wiring on your track clip it to each track if you cross wire something and cause a short the buzzer will sound. Believe me if your under a table doing wiring it is a lot easier than coming out testing with ohm meter then back down over and over. 

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/track.htm


----------



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks David for your quick reply. i was in the wrong forum to find it. really appriciate it :thumbsup:


----------

